# What gives my coffee a sour taste?



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

Morning all

Sometimes I make an espresso and it has a very sour taste (like eating lemon peel) and I am not sure what causes this?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi

could be a number of things , if you can answer, the questions below it will help?

whats the coffee , is it fresh , when was it roasted? what are the tasting notes ?

Are you grinding it at home , with what ?

What machine are you making it on ?

What weight of coffee are you dosing ?

What weight of espresso are you getting out over roughly what time ?

What water are you using ?

Do you clean your machine ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Under extractiion. Could be caused by a number of things - channelling being the most common. Lighter roast beans are also possible cause.


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Being very new to coffee myself can brightness be confused with sourness?


----------



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response.

I use a Rancillio S26 with san remo (which is a rebadged fiorenzato f5) and I clean both regularly.

I dose with 18g and usually get 1-2oz out in anywhere from 20-35 seconds.

I use hasten IMM and have also had some Rave signature.

The beans are always fresh but rested for a week (now)

It doesn't seem to follow any pattern just a rouge sour shot once a day?

I don't have a decent tamper at the moment but hopefully the big man will sort that on Thursday.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok

Could be channeling , a decent tamper will defy improve distribution of coffee in the PF and lessen "channeling "

Channeling is where the water is finding the path of least resistance in the puck , the coffee isn't evenly extracting , can lead to under extraction and sourness.

I really would recommend weighing your espresso out also , this will help you stick to a brew ratio that you enjoy and therefor you can replicate each time ...

Watch this short clip below , it explains the advantages of weighing better than i can ....


----------



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for that I will watch later when I am on a better connection.


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

What do you mean by 1-2ozs output? That's an awfully large range. I'd start with a 36g output with lighter roasts when the dry dose is 18g.

JP


----------



## majnu (Jan 31, 2014)

jjprestidge said:


> What do you mean by 1-2ozs output? That's an awfully large range. I'd start with a 36g output with lighter roasts when the dry dose is 18g.
> 
> JP


mwjb explained it to me in another thread but it's because "a 2fl oz shot will probably weigh significantly less due to the lesser mass of the crema."


----------



## Noyer (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok just done 18g into 35g in 30sec with last weeks IMM and it was lovely. Thanks. Now if I go with a darker roast from Rave do I aim for the same ratio?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Noyer said:


> Ok just done 18g into 35g in 30sec with last weeks IMM and it was lovely. Thanks. Now if I go with a darker roast from Rave do I aim for the same ratio?


Yep, then taste ( but a darker roast will need a coarser grind to achieve same brew ratio in roughly the same time )

if happy stick with it this ratio

If not happy with the taste adjust ...( if you want advise come back and ask )


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe try 18g into 28-30g and see what its like. The same ratio with a darker roast might lead you into over-extraction / bitterness


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

For some reason the video has slightly confused me. I does 16g of fresh ground coffee. What weight of liquid am I looking for? And over what time? And do I weigh the puck? If so, what should that weigh?

i ask because my method was slightly different to the advice and the video shows him weighing the puck.

TIA


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Big Tony said:


> For some reason the video has slightly confused me. I does 16g of fresh ground coffee. What weight of liquid am I looking for? And over what time? And do I weigh the puck? If so, what should that weigh?
> 
> i ask because my method was slightly different to the advice and the video shows him weighing the puck.
> 
> TIA


That video advocates ratio of 1 to 2 , as a starting point

so for you 16g coffee in and 32g liquid coffee out .....

thats 32 g of liquid espresso

Cup on scale - tar scale - pill shot into cup on scale , when you hit your target stop

It doesn't have to be 32 g , it can be another ratio, depending on your taste and coffee

Time wise , id say between 25-3o plus seconds but be guided by taste


----------



## jjprestidge (Oct 11, 2012)

majnu said:


> mwjb explained it to me in another thread but it's because "a 2fl oz shot will probably weigh significantly less due to the lesser mass of the crema."


I know - that's why we never measure by volume these days.

JP


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> That video advocates ratio of 1 to 2 , as a starting point
> 
> so for you 16g coffee in and 32g liquid coffee out .....
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was there or there a outs with my own method. Why weigh the puck though?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

your not weighing the puck

your weighing the amount of coffee that is going int the basket ...before the coffee is extracted


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> your not weighing the puck
> 
> your weighing the amount of coffee that is going int the basket ...before the coffee is extracted


It looks like he's weighing the puck in the video, hence the question. Don't worry though, as long as I haven't missed anything. Thanks


----------

